
Exploring Literature with Stanza - sjperez
https://lemmalytica.com/posts/2020/08/23/exploring-stanza/
======
sjperez
Stanza seems like a pretty neat NLP library. I think it may become by one of
my go-to tools for text analysis projects. This post is from an afternoon I
spent playing around with basic Stanza functionality.

